# Dashboard - Πανόπτης



## lexx (Apr 21, 2008)

Το blogger.com μετέφρασε το dashboard σε "πανόπτης". Προσωπικά δεν μου φαίνεται άσχημο. Έχετε κάτι εναλλακτικό στο μυαλό σας ή κάποια κριτική σε αυτό.

Επίσης διάβαζα για το panopticon (wikipedia link) και δεν κατάφερα να βρω μια ελληνική μετάφραση. Πώς θα το λέγαμε στα ελληνικά; Μπορεί να συσχετιστεί με το παραπάνω;

edit: Βρήκα και παρόμοιο θέμα αλλά επειδή ρωτάω παραπάνω πράγματα δίνω link.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 21, 2008)

Lexx, η κριτική μου για τη λέξη "πανόπτης" εκφράζεται σ' αυτό εδώ το μπλογκ που με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνη:
http://www.blogspace.gr/panoptis-sta-moutra-sas/2007/12/04/

Και όπως παρατηρούν, προηγουμένως το έλεγαν "πίνακας ελέγχου" που ήταν μια απόλυτα λογική απόδοση. Εν ολίγοις, η λέξη πανόπτης δεν μου λέει τίποτα σε σχέση με το dashboard, είναι εντελώς άλλη η σημασία της, και τη βρίσκω αποτυχημένη. Πανόπτης είναι *αυτός που τα βλέπει όλα*, όχι *ένα μέρος όπου μπορείς να τα δεις όλα*.

Αλλά επειδή πολλές ελληνικές αποδόσεις αγγλικών όρων βρίσκω αποτυχημένες, μου είναι αδύνατο να χρησιμοποιώ μεταφρασμένο λογισμικό. Το προτιμώ πάντα στο πρωτότυπο, δηλαδή στο αγγλικό.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2008)

Υπήρχε κάποτε (δεν ξέρω αν λειτουργεί ακόμα) ένα γραφείο αποκομμάτων με το όνομα «Ο Άργος του Τύπου». Διάβαζαν τα διάφορα έντυπα (περιοδικά και εφημερίδες) και τα αποδελτίωναν ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες των πελατών τους. Γι' αυτούς θα ήταν εξίσου πετυχημένο το όνομα «Πανόπτης».

Το Dashboard τι κάνει; Να τι μας λέει η βοήθεια του blogger.com:

What is the dashboard?
Originally a board used to stop mud from being dashed inside a vehicle, the word dashboard has evolved to mean a user interface that organizes and presents information in a way that is easy to read. Your Blogger Dashboard is your *control panel*, your main editing interface to Blogger.
Once you have signed in to Blogger you will arrive at the Dashboard page *from which you will have editorial access to all your blogs and your profile as well as Blogger News, Recently Updated Blogs, and Blogs of Note*.
Note: Whenever you're navigating around Blogger and you are not already on the Dashboard page, you will see a blue button in the top right side corner of the page that says "Back to Dashboard."

Ξεχνάει, εκεί στην πρώτη παράγραφο, την κύρια σημασία του dashboard:
a panel in front of the driver of a vehicle or the pilot of a small aircraft or boat that contains various indicator dials, switches, and controls.
Αλλά δίνει το Control Panel, τον *Πίνακα ελέγχου*, όπως το μετέφραζαν κι εκεί παλιότερα, και περνάει στην εξήγηση που ενδεχομένως ενέπνευσε τον όρο «Πανόπτης».

Ωστόσο, δεν πρόκειται ούτε για πανόπτη (χρησιμοποιείται για πρόσωπα) ούτε για πανοπτικό. Είναι απλώς το *κέντρο ελέγχου*. Από εκεί μπορείς να πας και να δεις ό,τι είναι να δεις, αλλά το κέντρο αυτό δεν είναι παρατηρητήριο.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2008)

Το κακό είναι ότι, παρόλο που το "πανόπτης" αποτελεί ατυχέστατη επιλογή για το "dashboard" (συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες), δεν νομίζω να έχουμε πλέον καμία δυνατότητα να διορθώσουμε αυτή την κατάσταση. Ναι στο "κέντρο ελέγχου". Και ναι στο αμετάφραστο λογισμικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να στείλουμε ένα μήνυμα στο Blogger.com με την άποψή μας επί του θέματος, όμως.


----------



## Inertia (Apr 22, 2008)

Ξέρει κανείς πώς έχει η μεταφράσει η Rainbow το Dashboard για τον Mac OS;


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 22, 2008)

Α! Αυτό ακριβώς θα ρωτούσα κι εγώ! Απ' το στόμα μου το πήρες!

Εγώ έχω την αγγλική βερσιόν του OS X αλλά πολύ θα μου άρεσε να το έβλεπα "Πανόπτης"...

Edit: Χλωμό το βλέπω να πάρουμε απάντηση, πρέπει να είμαστε οι μόνες με mac εδώ... Θα ρωτήσω στο ελληνικό mac forum και θα σας πω, αν απαντήσουν.


----------



## lexx (Apr 22, 2008)

Γιατί να μην αρχίσουμε να δημιουργούμε λέξεις cool στα ελληνικά που να κολλάνε. Το *Πίνακας ελέγχου, κέντρο ελέγχου *κλπ. είναι μεγάλα και ξενέρωτα. Ειδικά κάτι άλλες λέξεις είναι να τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου. Από εκεί που νιώθω να σου μιλάει κάποιος προγραμματιστής τρελιάρης (στα αγγλικά) μέσα στο πρόγραμμα, όταν το έχω στα ελληνικά, μου έρχονται μνήμες του μισοπεθαμένου φιλόλογου που είχα στο σχολείο.

Το *υπερόπτης *πώς σας φαίνεται; (just joking)

Αν και η καλύτερη άποψη είναι να κρατάμε το λογισμικό στα αγγλικά. ty για τις απαντήσεις.


----------



## Inertia (Apr 23, 2008)

Το εξελληνισμένο Προζ το ονομάζει *κεντρικό πίνακα*... δεν μ' αρέσει καθόλου


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2008)

IF (dashboard=πανόπτης) ΤΗΕΝ (AdminCP=Παντεπόπτης)


----------



## stathis (May 13, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Εγώ έχω την αγγλική βερσιόν του OS X αλλά πολύ θα μου άρεσε να το έβλεπα "Πανόπτης"...
> 
> Edit: Χλωμό το βλέπω να πάρουμε απάντηση, πρέπει να είμαστε οι μόνες με mac εδώ... Θα ρωτήσω στο ελληνικό mac forum και θα σας πω, αν απαντήσουν.


Για δείτε μήπως σας αφορά αυτό εδώ.


----------

